# Flex seal???



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Has everyone scene this flex seal commercials? Basically they claim to be liquid rubber that hardens when sprayed. Has anyone used it for hunting/archery uses? Thinking sound dampening qualities on trees stands or coating tree steps. Anybody use this stuff yet?


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's like a handy man in a can!!


----------



## Oldcarjunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Havent used it but looked like spray on undercoating or bed liner on the commercial.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oldcarjunkie said:


> Havent used it but looked like spray on undercoating or bed liner on the commercial.


I bet if its compared side by side with undercoating, it would be the same thing


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll bet it won't . Under coating is mostly solvent and tar. Just what every hunter would want his stand covered with.


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

No sure about flex seal, but I have use plastic dip for tools in a spray can and it works well. Just remember that when your boots are wet they will most likely squeak. So be careful where you use it.


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

I bet it's just like undercoat.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't wait to replace the bottom of my boat with a screen door.....


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

eaglecaps said:


> I can't wait to replace the bottom of my boat with a screen door.....


:lol3:

Please video tape it.


----------



## 00 Boss (Jan 11, 2012)

eaglecaps said:


> I can't wait to replace the bottom of my boat with a screen door.....


It's great for scuba or snorkeling. Easy in and out!!!!!


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

Just think what this will mean to the Submarine industry. Screen doors, maybe even a sreened in porch or patio:thumbs_up


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Coated the integrated bow holder on a Lone Wolf climber so it wouldn't scratch my new bow. Stuff works great.


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

trx63 said:


> No sure about flex seal, but I have use plastic dip for tools in a spray can and it works well. Just remember that when your boots are wet they will most likely squeak. So be careful where you use it.


You're just the man I'm looking to talk to.

I picked up a can of tool dip spray for my climbers, but figured I should do a lil' research before spraying them down.

(not trying to hijack here folks, i think this still applies to this thread. i actually was doing a search for spay dip/bedliner)

Can you give a play by play on how, and where you applied the spray? Like stand prep, how many coats, light coats, can you paint over it...anything you can tell us

And also, how long have you had the spray dip applied? 

Thanks!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

eaglecaps said:


> I can't wait to replace the bottom of my boat with a screen door.....


would've been more believable if he would've stood on it. I don't think I'd want it on my bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i strongly suggest doing a Google search on this stuff. lots of negative comments. just saying...


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

When I used the spray dip, I cleaned my stand with green scotch pad and paint thinner. I used 3 thin coats with about 2hrs. between them, and sprayed everything but the area for my feet. I've had it on my stand for 2yrs. But I may have only used it 9 or10 times. I do not use my climer much unless I have to make a quick move. I will try to post pics when I get a chance


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

What really kills me - it probably took 30 cans to do a screen door . There are a couple of different types of rubberized undercoatings . You want to find the type that dries hard , post above suggest bed liner coating . Might be a good idea , but , don't know about sanding and scuffing up the powder coated finishes on stands ? Sounds like trx63 did it right , scuffing and cleaning very important to get any product to work. 
I myself don't see much need for quieting down my stuff , climb up , sit down , shoot , climb down.
The act of banging stuff against my stands is minimal , and the noise from my climber is tree bark.


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

trx63 said:


> When I used the spray dip, I cleaned my stand with green scotch pad and paint thinner. I used 3 thin coats with about 2hrs. between them, and sprayed everything but the area for my feet. I've had it on my stand for 2yrs. But I may have only used it 9 or10 times. I do not use my climer much unless I have to make a quick move. I will try to post pics when I get a chance


Cool, I'd like to see them.Can you paint over the spray dip?


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

No sure about painting but I used black. The reason I did mine was more for the walk in and out, and when sliding the two sections together for transport.


----------



## ZenBubba (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a two part rubber (EPDM) that can be sprayed but it takes quite a bit of air pressure. I don't think it's possible to have a one part product thin enough to spray at low pressure.
The two part works but it has narrower use guidelines than what the Flex Seal promises. I'd suggest trying something else, this stuff couldn't possibly work as advertised.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I just seen it at Target today for $12.00 my wife said we should get some for pipes and I just shook my head.


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I made my own bow holders a couple of years ago and coated them with the spray plasti-dip stuff. After I welded them, I sprayed them with regular rustoleum spray paint, let that dry for about a day and then sprayed them with the plasti-dip. I gave one of the bow holders to a buddy; it has been in a tree for 2 full years now (he never takes his stands down) and the coating has not peeled, chipped or cracked. I did not do any prep to the spray paint, however I would recomend at least cleaning the surface with rubbing alcohol prior to spraying with the plasti-dip stuff. Scuffing it would not be a bad idea, but I don't feel it is a must.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Any updates on using FlexSeal on a bow?


----------



## emanmarine1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I used flex seal tape as a dampener for my bow shelf. It works great at dampening the sound the arrow would make if it hi the riser. I highly recommend it.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

I used flex paste to fix a hole in my camper roof its worked great driesvto a flexible rubber.and walmart and tsc sell a brand in a spray can think leak stopper comes white black spray rubber love that stuff used on my camper also


----------



## Copan250 (Jan 1, 2015)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Has everyone scene this flex seal commercials? Basically they claim to be liquid rubber that hardens when sprayed. Has anyone used it for hunting/archery uses? Thinking sound dampening qualities on trees stands or coating tree steps. Anybody use this stuff yet?


I personally use plastidip, ive done a whole riser and stabilizers with it and they have come out flawless


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have used rubberized undercoating spray on my sticks and stands in the past. Nice alternative to paint.
Ches.


----------



## Mondakfisher (Aug 20, 2019)

I used it on the outside of a stabilizer I made.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a lot of Flexseal haters here. I used some on my house gutters (worked great) and had quite a bit left over so I went to work on my chest waders that needed some help. Worked great there too. I've extended the life of my waders by a few years, maybe more.


----------



## Jonesy72 (Oct 5, 2021)

i use diy truck bed liner available at auto parts stores. seems to wear good. I have seen a spray can one at homedepoot but haven't tried yet


----------

